# morocco camping first timers



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

can anyone tell us about breakdown cover and insurance travelling to Morocco. We have been quoted 90 pound insurance by caravan guard on top of our yearly insurance with no breakdown cover that's for 2 months. Also are we better to buy camping cheques for camp sites or do we go with the flow. I believe there are guarded sites but how much are they a night 
thanks ann


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Ann,

We were in Morocco in October 2013 but with a group on a tour. 

Our insurer (Comfort) covered the insurance with a Green Card (nominal cost I think). 

As for breakdown insurance (there is no national breakdown service in Morocco), so our insurer said they would reimburse us for any breakdown assistance/towing etc but we would have to arrange it, pay for it and claim it back later. Our breakdown cover is provided elsewhere by Comfort.

For our trip we took out insurance with ADAC, the german motoring organisation which did cover breakdown insurance in Morocco, HOWEVER I have seen reference elsewhere that ADAC has changed what they offer and won't offer new breakdown insurance to people without a german address.

There appeared to be dealers (Merc Ford Fiat ) in the big Cities and fixers in most towns for older, much older vans esp Mercs.

cheers alan & sue


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Hello

Camping cheques are unknown in Morocco.

During this current trip we have paid between 20 Dirhams (about £1.54) for guarded parking on Taghazoute Beach up to 74 Dirhams (about £5.69) for the campsite in Marrakech with electricity.

If you have a smartphone or an iPad then the app from campercontact has a lot of the Moroccan sites on it. The beauty of it is that is can be used offline. If you are online then it can be accessed at www.campercontact.com


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

kevanna1959 said:


> I believe there are guarded sites but how much are they a night
> thanks ann


I used guarded camping in the centre of Marrakech (Parking de la Koutoubia) and Essaouria (Port car park). Both cost around £4.00 per night. At Essaouria I got out of the van at about 11.00pm to scare a gull away that was stamping up and down on the roof. The guardian was straight over to check that everything was OK.

Campsites are also very cheap. I averaged £5.45 per night over 74 nights. Bleue De Meski being the cheapest at £1.54 including electric :lol: and Le Relais in Marrakech the most expensive at £7.81.
Le Relais was worth every penny, though. A beautiful site with fantastic swimming pool and poolside bar (selling alcohol  ) and good food. A great place to chill with temperatures around 42 degrees at that time. Taxi into the centre was very cheap.

As regards insurance, my breakdown cover with MHF (Aviva) would refund the costs incurred but you would have to sort yourself out in Morocco. However, both my friends and I needed repairs and had no problem getting the work done. In my case new break discs and shoes. 

Have a great trip,

Jed


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Kev,

You've probably seen this forum:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-130.html

Everything you need to know about visiting Morocco is here. The Morocco Camping book from Vicarious is worth getting, though a little out of date and I found TOMTOM mapping a great help.

Plenty of campsites and, as long as you don't expect Eurpoean standard facilities, perfectly adequate.

Jed


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Rankins said:


> Hello
> 
> Camping cheques are unknown in Morocco.


According to them, they do have some sites!
http://www.campingcheque.co.uk/search_21.php

But of course it may be better paying locally rather than using the cheques.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Well I never, 7 sites! You're right though the cost locally will be less than a camping cheque. Much less.


----------

